# How much protein should each of these fish have in there diet?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello people.It's been a while since I've posted about my cichlids.I have a question.I know that all fish have different needs in there own diet.I have been looking on the internet,but have not found anything about there needs.My fish are a jack dempsey,a convict,a blood parrot,and a pictus catfish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both demseys and convicts are listed as "omnivore". So any basic cichlid food will do.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

What about the other 2?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are all considered predators....yes..even the pictus....actually they are all omnivores...although primarily carnivores ; they do need vegetable matter in their diets..
feed them higher protein foods as a staple ; but just make sure you feed a variety...then a couple of times a week feed them spirulina sticks and vegetable sticks...that will provide them with good nourishment...and also help to keep their digestive systems cleaned out so they do not become bound up..


----------

